
Greenland is melting away before our eyes - laurex
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/greenland-ice-sheet-melt-865803/
======
sunstone
Frosty the snow man on a somewhat larger scale.

~~~
sunstone
Jeez Deng can't you lighten up a bit here? I'm trying to hit 1000 and you're
not really helping.

